# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Rivs photos

## ruyle

Jian Yang and gang,
Here's some photos by Chuck of Riv. sp. Paryagi and Mahdia. It certainly
has awakened me to the fact that some Rivs are quite stunning! I'm getting
the fringes of storm Ivan, so who knows what will happen but here goes:

----------


## stormhawk

Yes Bill, indeed they are stunning, these two undescribed species. :wink: The Mahdia is a dream of mine but a little too expensive for me to afford at this moment. I will get them at a later stage though. There's many beautiful Rivulus species out there but many of them are not easily available. 

Looking at the Mahdia makes one think that its actually an Aphyosemion rather than a Rivulus.  :Laughing:

----------

